# iOS 4.2 drains battery (updated)



## Heinrich Xin (Nov 9, 2010)

I have the GM on my 3rd generation iPod Touch. Compared with 4.1, the power runs out faster.

It must be the airprint daemon, I guess.

So if you have no wifi printer, don't update to 4.2 in my opinion.

I'll see if that "print spooler" daemon can be removed after jailbreak.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Most of the reports I've seen claim the culprit is the multi-tasking itself.

Mike


----------



## Heinrich Xin (Nov 9, 2010)

Nope, Mike, 4.1 didn't do that to my iPod

I also shut down all apps in 4.2


----------



## Heinrich Xin (Nov 9, 2010)

I updated to 4.2.1 GM today. It doesn't drain battery anymore.

Thought you would like to know.


----------

